# Barbie = Child porn?



## Ainoko (Dec 3, 2010)

WTH???


www.kens5.com/video/featured-videos/111278539.html


----------



## Xipoid (Dec 3, 2010)

That doll is pretty fucking weird, not going to lie.


----------



## Charrio (Dec 3, 2010)

ROFL that was exactly what i was thinking lol

Some horrible guy using it to watch his daughter or friends lol
That and the kids alone making, god only knows movies lol


----------



## Varjo Ritari (Dec 3, 2010)

Saw some funny Team Fortress 2 Sprays today, come to mention it.
Couldnt stop laughing myself


----------



## Xenke (Dec 3, 2010)

Is this--

Yep, this is an Ainoko thread.

This doesn't surprise me though, Barbie's a slut to begin with.


----------



## Ainoko (Dec 3, 2010)

Charrio said:


> ROFL that was exactly what i was thinking lol
> 
> Some horrible guy using it to watch his daughter or friends lol
> That and the kids alone making, god only knows movies lol


 
Leave it to the FBI to give ideas to people like that


----------



## Ainoko (Dec 3, 2010)

Xenke said:


> Is this--
> 
> Yep, this is an Ainoko thread.
> 
> This doesn't surprise me though, Barbie's a slut to begin with.


 
Trying to be funny? I was going WTFH when I saw this on the front page of my hometowns news sites


----------



## Xenke (Dec 3, 2010)

Ainoko said:


> Trying to be funny? I was going WTFH when I saw this on the front page of my hometowns news sites


 
It's really not that surprising considering we've had this little beauty around for a while now.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Dec 3, 2010)

Ainoko said:


> Leave it to the FBI to give ideas to people like that


 
Well to be honest I don't think people should blow this out of proportion. The FBI does have at least one valid point that people need to be aware of how this toy can be used. However every parent that spoke about "Well I'm not getting that for my kid" deserves a giant kick to the nether parts. I think if a parent has the money they should get the doll for their girl. It's a wonderful thing that can be used as a learning tool between parent and child about internet safety.

Get the doll. But make it an interactive thing where the parent gets involved in helping the child mix the media and then instructs them on the proper way to use such devices. Teach them to use it for it's intended purpose and to not use it in a way that would cause problems. This could be a powerful lesson for both the parent and child which will carry over as the child turns into a young teenager in which her world will be dominated by the internet and social networking sites.

This can help make a better informed parent after learning how to use this as a teaching tool and a much more responsible teenager/child when on the internet. The thing is though this is a thing where I think the parents should not allow the doll outside the house without actual planning. Set up times when it is okay for the girls to use it. In fact you might broach conversation with other parents and get them to get together to talk about internet safety. I see a huge potential for this toy to be used in a positive way.

So rather than go "Well this is bad news because of how it can be used" people should think about why these kinds of things happen, and use it to their advantage to teach themselves and children so these kinds of things are least likely to happen.


----------



## Ikrit (Dec 3, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YdAIt4MgnHc
i thought of that when i read this


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Dec 3, 2010)

Wow.
I wonder how many people actually thought of using it like that before the FBI mentioned it,
and some say we furries are bad.


----------



## ArielMT (Dec 3, 2010)

Are you with the FBI?  Hi, I'm Chris Hansen with Dateline NBC.  Why don't you have a seat right over there?


----------



## Ainoko (Dec 3, 2010)

Stargazer Bleu said:


> Wow.
> I wonder how many people actually thought of using it like that before the FBI mentioned it,
> and some say we furries are bad.



Yeah, that makes us tame by comparison.



ArielMT said:


> Are you with the FBI?  Hi, I'm Chris Hansen with Dateline NBC.  Why don't you have a seat right over there?


 
Too bad "To Catch A Predator" has been canceled due to their sordid tactics


----------



## Ames (Dec 3, 2010)

Who the fuck would come up with something like this?


----------



## ArielMT (Dec 4, 2010)

JamesB said:


> Who the fuck would come up with something like this?


 
Someone completely paranoid or otherwise very, very disturbed, and in need of professional help either way.


----------



## Varjo Ritari (Dec 4, 2010)

I have to admit, thats one new way to use one of those
It is, rather creepy D:
Is theyre a way to unsee what i saw ha ha ha


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Dec 4, 2010)

JamesB said:


> Who the fuck would come up with something like this?


 
You do know F.B.I. = Federal Barbie Investigator ?


----------



## Varjo Ritari (Dec 4, 2010)

Stargazer Bleu said:


> You do know F.B.I. = Federal Barbie Investigator ?


 
Well, it suits it i guess


----------



## Shico (Dec 4, 2010)

The first thing that pops into my head for a response is: Yeah you could use this for child porn but you can also use a fork to yoink out some ones eyes.
Point is the issue is in HOW IT IS USED!
And shit I wonder how many pedos would have never thought of using this doll like that had it NOT been mentioned to them.
Jeeze.


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Dec 4, 2010)

Shico said:


> The first thing that pops into my head for a response is: Yeah you could use this for child porn but you can also use a fork to yoink out some ones eyes.
> Point is the issue is in HOW IT IS USED!
> And shit I wonder how many pedos would have never thought of using this doll like that had it NOT been mentioned to them.
> Jeeze.



Makes you wonder why they would even think like that. Kind of scary actually.
Do you really feel safe that the FBI are worse than furries are?


----------



## Varjo Ritari (Dec 4, 2010)

Stargazer Bleu said:


> Makes you wonder why they would even think like that. Kind of scary actually.
> Do you really feel safe that the FBI are worse than furries are?


 
good thing i live in the UK
seeing as the FBI deals with america


----------



## Nineteen-TwentySeven (Dec 4, 2010)

> Steve Dupre from the FBI Sacramento field office has confirmed there have been no incidents of this doll being used as anything other than its intent.


And it's intent is...? Seriously, it's a camera stuffed into a plastic dolls boobs. I can understand where they're coming from, but in the age range targeted with this product, is little Jenny even going to know what goes on between her legs?
And then, I once saw a KipKay video involving the guts of this doll. It's something like .3MP or less, stupidly low-quality by todays standards. Would you want to watch (non-child) porn filmed with one of these things?


----------



## Volkodav (Dec 4, 2010)

Hhahaha as soon as I fucking saw that doll
I called it. Pedo bear would be sittin on the other end, watching.


----------



## Foxy_Boy (Dec 4, 2010)

Its disappointing to me that alot of little girls are going to miss out on what they wanted for Christmas because parents always think of the worst.

The report mentions it has not been used for child porn (yet) And as Trpdwarf said if any parents had any common decency they would get the doll & teach their kids about proper digital media use.

Which of course is important for about 3-6 years


----------

